# help with popper lures



## Nick81 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm fairly new to the whole lure scene, hoping to shed the whole "lures don't catch fish like live bait" stigma. And I am very keen to show the disbelievers that it can be done. I guess I can safely say that i've never even had a "NIBBLE" when using a lure, but I am keen to get some poppers in around some mangroves in my new Yak.

I guess what I need to know, is how the heck do you setup a popper on your line? I've tried a few times before and because they are so damn light, they just get taken wherever the wind is blowing (and even then they don't go very far). Can you use a small sinker or something to give it some weight to get further into the mangroves? And when you wind is ist better to go fast or slow?

Thanks in advance 

-Nick


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

What species are you fishing for? Assuming it is bream and you are using small poppers, you should be using the lightest outfit you can ie 1-3kg rod with 4lb braid, with this kind of setup it should be relatively easy to cast small lures. The wind will always stray small lures from your intended target but if you can keep you cast low it will help prevent the wind having to much effect, i would definitely not try and add a sinker to help cast it will kill the action of the lure and as a pooper is supposed to stay on the surface the use of a sinker would make them useless. Being in a kayak you have the added stealth factor and i have found you can get much closer into your target area than you could with a boat (even when using an electric motor)
Good Luck
Saro


----------



## Nick81 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've never used braid before, only mono.

Mangrove Jack & Bream would be the target

Thanks for the advice, I might pick up some braid on the way home and see if that helps.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

That could be the source of your problem, because braid has such a smaller diameter it makes casting light lures a lot easier. Try to use a threadline reel also as it is very hard to cast ultra light lures on baitcast gear, birds nests in braid can be expensive!
Jus remember to use a leader of mono or flourocarbon!


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

You need very different gear for jacks than you do bream.

Jacks will snap 4lb like its cotton, plus they will absolutely monster your bream little bream lures in no time.
For jacks you will need and 6-8kg spin outfit with 20lb braid a 40lb fluorocarbon leader. A 10cm popper something like a Halco or similar and a shallow running minnow 10 - 12cm long like a bomber or a Yo-Zuri Crystal minnow.

Jacks hit hard and before you can say "Im on" the have tangled you in the snags.

Hope that helps


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Nick81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the whole lure scene, hoping to shed the whole "lures don't catch fish like live bait" stigma. And I am very keen to show the disbelievers that it can be done. I guess I can safely say that i've never even had a "NIBBLE" when using a lure, but I am keen to get some poppers in around some mangroves in my new Yak.
> 
> ...


Get out with a local buddy who fishes that way - best way to learn ;-)


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

also dont simply wind your poppers in the retrieve you are looking for is a series of slow bloops with long pauses in between. so instead of winding give the rod tip a quick jerk so the lure bloops (u will see what i mean once u get out there) then a pause give the fish some time to suss the lure out.

im not the best at describing things so if someone could elaborate it would be great


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - the above seems to cover it all which is great, only advice I would add is to use a mono leader with poppers. Fluro leaders will sink which kinda counters the purpose of the popper, where a mono leader will float for you. 
Having said that, I have never had an issue with fluro leaders on surface lures so is not a biggie, but hey - every bit helps ;P

Oh, and make sure you post pics when you nail that big one.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

See one of my posts on drag settings etc and my experience with Jacks.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------

